
Capturar contraseñas SSH utilizando Kippo - allinsell
http://hackingeeks.com/blog/2010/10/23/capturar-contrasenas-ssh-utilizando-kippo/
======
gasull
Article in Spanish but video in English. The headline means "Capturing SSH
passwords using Kippo".

